# Woodchuck Chuck Here!



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I spent 6 hours on Sunday and rough cut 44 baits  ...I am now making an official request with the mods to change my name to Woodchuck Chuck!  I am out of control! My skin has taken on a permanent sawdust texture and my hair has completely changed colors...I could catch the flu and my nose would not run due to the sawdust packed into my nostrils  And to think I haven't even begun to sand and shape these babies yet...Last night I couldn't sleep because I dreamt I had mixed up all of the jointed bait bodies and tails and couldn't get them sorted out correctly...Quick, someone throw me a life preserver :C , or is it already too late???  

Okay...now I am heading to the garage to start sanding these dudes...I will respond to your inquiries, quips and comments sometime in March!!   

I going in!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

god speed son, there is no hope for you, soon the razor goes on vacation, more time to build why shave? haircut? nah wear a hat, more time to build, lol, i feel your pain, spent 4 hrs sunday in the shed( no heat, minus 16) cutting blanks, frogs, jackhammers, and ducks, now to sand them arghghghghgh, lol

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, you guys got it BAD! LOL!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont sweat it buddy, that ice is on a short leash and open water will be here soon. then you can see all you work put to the test.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

He won't have time to fish. He'll be too busy building baits. Fishing? Nah, buy from the store, more time to build. LOL


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

What on earth have I gotten myself into? I feel an uncontrollable urge to run to the garage....


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

44 baits!? Wow! I finished painting 3 in the garage mon and tues and cut 3 more, thought I would take advantage of the warm weather. makes me want to bring the saw in the house! Looking forward to 44 new pics.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like someone needs an intervention. 
We love you man, and that's why we're all here. We are all very worried about you and want to help you regain control.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Sounds like someone needs an intervention.
> We love you man, and that's why we're all here. We are all very worried about you and want to help you regain control.


LMAO...Hi, my name is Brian and I am a...............Be careful soc, this stuff gets a hold on you and won't let go..........pics will be slow coming....gonna try a staged approach for many baits at one time...then to the next stage, etc...doubt if I see any paint action for a few weeks, at the earliest.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i know what u guys are going thru ,my wife told me to put my wood away for a while and pay some attenion to her .o well she working this weekend ha ha


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

bassinjody said:


> i know what u guys are going thru ,my wife told me to put my wood away for a while and pay some attenion to her .o well she working this weekend ha ha


Then why are you putting the wood away?  

Sorry, but the door was wide open!


----------

